# My new broadhead of choice!



## Jim (May 29, 2015)

They are cool looking though! They are called fantasy arrows I think.


----------



## Johnny (May 29, 2015)

are you freakin kidding me ??? that is something right out of someones _nightmare_ !!!
Only thing close to that can be found on the STAR WARS back lot prop room.
geeeezzzzeeee dude - - - I'll stick with the Muzzy.

what would you do if that thing "detonated" in your hand while putting it on your arrow ????


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2015)

I think they are made for sci-fi movies or something. :LOL2:


----------



## JMichael (May 30, 2015)

Looks like something they might have used on The Hunger Games movie for that girls arrows. Nasty looking things for sure.


----------



## KMixson (May 30, 2015)

I wouldn't want to get hit with one of those. That would leave a mark.


----------



## huntinfool (May 30, 2015)

Uhhhh, no.
I'd break that for sure. 

But I guess they do look cool for a movie.


----------



## juggernot (Jun 1, 2015)

I second the sticking w the Muzzys........they've never failed to do their job for me for decades and always very consistent/accurate.


----------



## 1448 (Sep 3, 2015)

Another muzzy fan here. Regular 3 blade 100 grain


----------



## Insanity (Sep 4, 2015)

I'd like to have a couple just to hang on the wall. 8)


----------

